# NC Beekeepers Association Summer Meeting



## bassbee (Apr 26, 2013)

I am attending this years summer meeting in Southern Pines and was just wondering what to expect? This is my first year going and was wondering how benefical of an experience it is and also what vendors are present and what is being sold? Thanks alot.


----------

